# Mouseover mit Abwandlung



## sunnyman (10. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich selber programmiere weder in Java noch in JavaScript.

Da ich aber Homepages erstelle, kommt es ab und zu vor, dass ich mal ein JavaScript benötige. Welche ich bis jetzt auch immer zum Downloaden gefunden habe.

Nur dieses mal nicht.

Es geht um folgendes:

Beim Mouseover soll sich eine Grafik ändern. Beim Mouseout soll die neue Grafik dann bleiben. Das ist ja kein Problem. Nun möchte ich aber, dass beim nächsten Mouseover wieder das Originalbild erscheint. Also immer abwechselnd um genau zu sein.

Ich habe jetzt schon Stunden gegoogelt und mich durch einige Foren gewühlt aber nichts gefunden. Habe auch selber mal versucht ein normales Mouseover-Script umzuprogrammieren, aber keine Lösung erreicht.

Das Prob ist ja, wie sich das Script merkt oder erkennt welches Bild gerade angezeit wird. Achja, die Homepage ist ganz simple in HTML erstellt.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß sunnyman


----------



## Roar (10. Jan 2006)

fein, http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099 
verschoben


----------



## dR.LoL (10. Jan 2006)

got homework? oO


----------



## Sky (10. Jan 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/


----------



## sunnyman (10. Jan 2006)

Hi,

danke für den Link Sky, mit den Infos von dort habe ich es jetzt selbst geschafft.


----------

